# Day Dreaming Thru Night Vision



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*CASTAWAY LODGE APP* - Get the power of our top Seadrift (Texas mid-coast) lodge destination at your fingertips. It's packed with rewards, special pricing, logistics, fingertip contact, and a host of powerful tools at your fingertips. Coming soon to The Google & Apple Play Store. Android & IOS compatible.

*Off-Peak Specials *

Pre-Christmas Week Special - The Mayans obviously weren't in the lodge business! Holidays falling on weekends leaves us with some holes in the schedule at big savings. Take 20% off our lodge package pricing on waterfowl and Cast & Blast combinations from 12/18-12/24 and go ahead and throw Christmas Day in as well! "Hey, we're in Hurricane Recovery mode! Call us to make a reservation at [888-618-4868] or inquire *HERE*. Stay in touch by following us on *Facebook*.

*February Special* - Button up for big savings, drift boat or wade fishing for Trophy Class Fish. Go big or go home! Get your dates on the books by January 31st and save big time $$. Click *HERE* for details. Follow us on *Instagram*.

*Primetimes - Advance Booking*

*Now thru Mid-May*

Wadefishing Artificial Lures with the best guides on the water in search of Trophy Trout & Redfish on the bays and Back Lakes environs of San Antonio Bay. This stretch of the coast fishes on hard wind and weather like no other and that makes for explosive encounters with feeding catalyst driven schools of solid fish. Come join us.

*Airboat Redfishing Trips - February to April Primetimes*

Take a look at fishing like you've never seen before with these high octane adventures in the back reaches of our marshes and environs. Hop aboard our custom Air Ranger Airboats and let the fun begin! These trips are in high demand, consider booking well in advance. Learn more about it *HERE*

*Fishing Report
*
Fishing continues to amaze with solid catches of Trout & Redfish for boat and wade fishermen alike. There's no doubt it's wade fishing prime time with artificial lures at the moment but, boat fishermen are crushing them as well working bait over mud/grass and sand/shell shorelines. Capt. Terry Spoonemore checked a solid box of Trout with guests while Capt. Chris Cady and Capt. Donnie Heath put a rodeo on Redfish pushing the outter edge of the slot with guests from GA.

Water levels remain ultra low "danger low" and this condition continues to linger which has caught many of us off guard. It's not that we're unfamiliar with lengthy periods of "gutted lows" however, it's been nearly a decade since we've dealt with them for more than a few hours. The fish have been quicker to respond to the pattern change. Duck hunting remains challenged on a daily basis until the migration will have no choice but to start patterning on it. Check out our Photo Gallery!

*On The Horizon - Eyes on February*

We've got a few openings for waterfowl trips the last week of January and with season closure on January 28th we'll be shifting gears into wide open fishing mode. Check out our February Special and be sure to reserver your dates by *January 31st*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------

